# Kleines Tool in Java erstellen?



## JavaLearn (10. Jan 2008)

hi, 

ich würde sehr gerne mal wissen, wie ich ein kleines Tool in java erstellen kann ...? Muss man auf bestimmte Regeln und etc. achten...?

Wäre für jede Info sehr dankbar...


----------



## The_S (10. Jan 2008)

Was für eine Antwort erwartest du auf eine solche Frage :shock: !?


----------



## JavaLearn (10. Jan 2008)

ja gibt es z.B bestimmt Frameworks mit denen man es entwickeln kann...?

Ich will z.B ein Tool erstellen das Mathematische Funktion wie "+", "*", "/", "-" rechnen kann ... man kann das alles schön in java erstellen aber wie kriege ich das hin, das man das ganze als exe - Datei aufrufen kann?!


----------



## ARadauer (10. Jan 2008)

Java ist eine höhere Programmiersprache. Du kannst grundsätzlich fast alles damit machen.
Jedoch schnell mal in 5 Minuten eine Anwendung zusammenklicken wie in VisualBasic, wirds mit Java nicht spielen.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (10. Jan 2008)

JavaLearn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja gibt es z.B bestimmt Frameworks mit denen man es entwickeln kann...?



Da dürte das JDK SE reichen.

für Lexer und parser evtl antlr benutzen....wäre aber für +-*/ zuviel aber sehr mächtig wenn auch Variablen erkennt werden sollen etc.

oder meitest du IDE?
JCreator, Eclipse, Netbeans, Notepad, Scite.....uvm.



			
				JavaLearn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> man kann das alles schön in java erstellen aber wie kriege ich das hin, das man das ganze als exe - Datei aufrufen kann?!



http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=116904


----------



## JavaLearn (10. Jan 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Java ist eine höhere Programmiersprache. Du kannst grundsätzlich fast alles damit machen.
> Jedoch schnell mal in 5 Minuten eine Anwendung zusammenklicken wie in VisualBasic, wirds mit Java nicht spielen.



ja das ist mir bewusst das ganze wird in Eclipse erstellt soweit...

ich habe soweit die Anwendung in java erstellt und in der Console kann nun die Anwendung ausgeführt werden, jedoch ist das noch kein Tool ... wie kann das modifiziert werden, damit dies als tool realisierbar wäre?

Damit das ganze als Tool wirkt muss doch meines Wissens eine exe Datei davon erstellt werden?


----------



## ms (10. Jan 2008)

Was genau verstehst du unter "Tool"?

ms


----------



## JavaLearn (10. Jan 2008)

z.B. "kleine software" ... Was kann man denn noch darunter verstehen?


----------



## maki (10. Jan 2008)

JavaLearn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> z.B. "kleine software" ... Was kann man denn noch darunter verstehen?


Nix, den ""Tool" heisst nur Werkzeug, was soll man denn unter so einem allgemeinen Begriff verstehen???

 :shock: 

Solltest schon sagen was du meinst und nicht irgendwelche Pseudo-Fachbegriffe verwenden 

Sind eh alles nur Programme...


----------



## JavaLearn (10. Jan 2008)

ja aber eine in java erstelltest programm das von der console ausgeführt wird ist doch nun kein tool oder?


----------



## maki (10. Jan 2008)

*seufz*

Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen.. so etwas wie ein "Tool" an sich gibt es nicht.. die Verwendung macht es dazu.


----------



## ms (10. Jan 2008)

Jede Software kann man als Tool sehen weil sie einen bestimmten Zweck erfüllt.
Also ist die Bezeichnung "Tool" so gut wie nichtssagend.
Deshalb die Frage an dich was du unter Tool verstehst.
Oder sag einfach was das Ding tun oder können soll.

ms


----------



## ARadauer (10. Jan 2008)

du willst eine grafische Anwendung machen. Schau dir mal Swing an. Gibt eh massig Tutorials.

Tool ist einfach nur Werkzeug. Wenn ich ein Kommandozeilen Programm schreibe, das etwas sinnvolles macht, ist das auch ein Tool. Wenn ich in Excel meine Benzinabbrechung mache ist das auch ein "Tool". Wenn ich ein holzbrett nehme um mich besser am rücken zu kratzen ist das auch ein Tool.   (aber mehr ein hardware tool=)


----------



## JavaLearn (10. Jan 2008)

ok, wie gesagt habe eine anwendung die x beliebige rechnungen durchführen kann und diese ich zur Zeit nur in der Console ausführen lassen kann...

wie kann ich das nun so erstellen, damit dass z.B auch jemand anderes dieses Programm (z.B eine exe Datei) bei sich daheim auf seinem PC benutzen kann...?


----------



## ARadauer (10. Jan 2008)

wie der müde joe schon gesagt hat:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=116904

da findest du nähere infos


----------



## JavaLearn (10. Jan 2008)

damit man das ganze als exe datei realisieren kann müsste man doch vorher eine grafische Benutzeroberfläche dazu implementieren ..?!


----------



## maki (10. Jan 2008)

Ich denke du bist verwirrt.


----------



## Backwardsman (10. Jan 2008)

JavaLearn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich würde sehr gerne mal wissen, wie ich ein kleines Tool in java erstellen kann ...? Muss man auf bestimmte Regeln und etc. achten...?


ja, das muss man!


----------



## masta // thomas (10. Jan 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke du bist verwirrt.


Das denke ich auch


----------



## Tobias (10. Jan 2008)

Dazu fällt mir nur folgendes ein: http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Could-You-Explain-Programming-Please.aspx

mpG
Tobias


----------



## ARadauer (11. Jan 2008)

wieso? du kannst eine consolen anwendung auch über eine exe starten


----------

